# St824 auger belt slipping off



## Ihatesnow! (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello everyone looking for some guidance on what I should do to remediate my current situation with My ST824 snow blower. I recently purchased it from my step father who had just got a new machine. He told me that he did the auger bearing assembly and that I should be good to go once the snow starts . Well that wasn't the truth its seems that every time I engage the auger the belt comes off causing the machine to bind up and stop. I brought this to his attention but he is reluctant to give me any insight on how I should go about repairing it as he says it was something I must have done. That being said all I did was start it and engage the auger for less that 20 secs and the belt comes off. I have adjusted the pulleys the best that I can so that they align correctly but for the life of me I can not make the belt stay on without it coming off within 20 to 30 seconds of engaging the auger. My guess is that the auger assembly he "fixed" wasn't correctly done thus causing the belt to slip off. Can anyone point me in the right direction so that I can get the machine up and running correctly (e.g. instructional video or diagrams)so that I can go over the machine methodically and possibly come up with a solution. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated my machine is a ST824 model # 924082 serial number 028079. Thank you.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

This sounds like a family matter, but there is probably a technical solution.


My first guess, not being able to see what you are seeing, is that the auger/impeller pulley (the large pulley) did not get put on properly when the bearing was replaced and it is not lining up with the engine pulley. Once tension is applied by the belt tensioner the mis-alignment does its thing after short time and the belt jumps out of the pulley. 



Another thought is if it the correct size belt or if the tensioner is not fully engaging . . .



Maybe you can post some pictures and a video for more specific responses.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ihatesnow!

Need to cover the basics and I know you said it's come off a couple times but have you pulled the bottom cover for the trans and checked that the belt is UNDER the brake and not laying over it ?? That is if your model has a brake ?


.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well so much for that. I should have looked up the exact model but I didn't pay attention.

You have a different setup. I'd make sure the lower belt retainer #27 is properly adjusted for clearance and that you also have the upper fingers #5 & #50 adjusted.

When you engage the auger can you see the tensioner or the belt and does it wobble at all before the belt comes off ?? A video would really be helpful. Photos a minimum.

.


----------



## Ihatesnow! (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you both for your prompt responses. I will try out both suggestions and I will get a video of what is happening. Now the question is does this forum support uploads for video or do I need to source that out then place a link?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's something I should know but I don't. I haven't done videos yet. :crying:

.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

upload to youtube, and post the link


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Very hard to get the belt on if not impossible over the brake
correction i was thinking backwards it would be easier
Part number 24 bolts to part number 23 the auger pulley
if part number 23 is not put back on the shaft in the right place after replacing the impeller bearing the pulley is out of alignment 
loosen the allen set screw and align the pulley with the idler and retighten set screw


----------



## Ihatesnow! (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok everyone after some disassembly and reassembly I think I have fixed it for now. I really wont know if its completely fixed unfortunately until it snows. What I did was opened it up into service position adjusted pulley and tightened the flywheel to auger then I closed it all up so that the body and auger assembly were snug and lined up. I feel that this was one of the major issues now looking at it. It seems that the auger housing may have been misaligned with the rest of the machine causing it to jump off. Again thanks everyone for your insight I will report back after I actually use it.


----------

